# Mt Snow Lift Breakdown



## Gmar (Jan 31, 2010)

Near the end of the day on Saturday the Grand Summit Express (lift #11) broke down with people stuck on it.  My friend and I just skied down to the bottom and was planning on taking one more run when we noticed no one in line and the lift stopped.  When we looked up the mountain we saw the Mt Snow crew out rescuing the people from the chairs.  So was anyone here stuck and if so how long did it take to get down?
I was once stuck on a lift for an hour due to the power going out.  They got us off by running the diesel engines.  These poor folks had to come down by rope and harness.


----------



## Yooper (Feb 1, 2010)

*Sunday Update*

As of Sunday Sumit Lift was still down all day. Created problems as Racers from all over NE were competing there. Was told it was a Bearing Problem not sure if its Bull Wheel Bearing or a Tower Block Bearing but sure Sucked yesterday.


----------



## Glenn (Feb 1, 2010)

My wife and I avoid the Grand Summit on the weekends; with the exception of a few early morning runs. Yesterday, we spend the morning on Sunbrook...we lapped and the lift was ski on for a few hours. 

Based on the snow report, the Grand Summit will be down until Tuesday. Sounds like they had to order a part. I'm sure they'll get it up and running once they have what they need.


----------



## jaywbigred (Feb 1, 2010)

I also heard (from an instructor) that is was a bearing problem. He said that from the moment they cut the lift and made the decision not to let anyone else load until the moment the last person was...~1.5 hrs. Pretty fast given the size of the lift and the number of people on it. We were seconds away from getting on ourselves. Very fortunate to have missed that one. It was pretty darn cold out, and the gf would not have been happy...

Glenn, on Saturday they seemed to not be running a # of chairs, which surprised me bc there was a pretty decent crowd at all the expresses. Heavy Metal, Sundance, and Summit Local were all idle when I skied by, I believe. I didn't get to read a snow report for Sat. since we don't have internet in the condo (quickly becoming a pain -- may need to get some)-- were there there wind holds or something I missed?

In positive news, we learned that getting back to Carinthia from the top of Ego Alley chair isn't that hard.


----------



## Glenn (Feb 1, 2010)

We nixed Saturday due to the cold weather. I'm sure the conditions were good, but with the air temps + the wind...brrr! 

That's interesting they weren't running Sundance. That usually runs most weekends. The Summit Local usually spins...but I think there's been times where they'll use that on an "as needed" basis. Usually, if any lift is on a wind hold, it's the Grand Summit.


----------



## Gmar (Feb 1, 2010)

Saturday was nowhere near as cold as Friday was.  When we got up Friday it was single digits and windy.  I think they said the wind was around 22.  Friday night got down to -8.9.
Saturday was in the teens (much warmer, LOL) but no wind when we got to the mountain for a half day.  Lines were not bad.  We got right on Canyon a couple of times without waiting.  Then did a run to the top.  The trails were smooth and fast.  Only problem was a section of Deer because the guns were running and iced up my goggles (and face).
Heavy Metal, Sundance, and Summit Local were not running but at the end of the day when we tried to do the Quad again I first noticed the Summit Local running and thought it was strange to start it so late in the day, then I noticed the Quad was down.
Getting all those people down in 1.5 hours is fast but I'm sure it felt longer for the poor folks stuck up there.  Even longer for the ones stuck above the tree line.  I hope they got something from the mountain to make up for it.


----------



## MommaBear (Feb 1, 2010)

Our highschool was up there Saturday but I don't think anyone got caught on the lift. I had called my husband to follow up on a rumor that one of the kids had broken their leg (wasn't my kid and turned out to be an arm, not leg).  He said he was standing there watching them getting people off the lift; that was around 3:30.

Amazing with that many kids on the bus, not one got stuck on that lift.   But I guess with the bus 80% boarders, they were probably all over at Carinthia!


----------



## Johnny First Tracks (Feb 2, 2010)

*Mount Snow*

Does anyone know when the Grand Summit Lift will reopen? Are they working on it today?


----------



## Glenn (Feb 2, 2010)

The snow report e-mail had said maybe today....

Here's what their website says...from the snow report:



> Grand Summit Express, lift #11, will remain closed as we are still experiencing some mechanical difficulties carried over from the weekend. We are hoping to have it up and running by mid week as we are waiting for the proper parts. Please keep checking back to the snow report for further updates.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 2, 2010)

All reports have it as mid week.  I'm guessing from the summit webcam shot today where they've had 1 to 2 cats parked in this location all day that they're working on it now, since the main drive motor for the lift is at the summit not too far from where these are parked.







Should be a busy weekend at Mount Snow with the Dew Tour finals going on, so I have no doubt in my mind that they're working as quickly as possible to get Lift #11 back up and running


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 2, 2010)

drjeff said:


> All reports have it as mid week.  I'm guessing from the summit webcam shot today where they've had 1 to 2 cats parked in this location all day that they're working on it now, since the main drive motor for the lift is at the summit not too far from where these are parked.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is that a turtle skiing down the trail?


----------



## EOS (Feb 2, 2010)

Smellytele said:


> Is that a turtle skiing down the trail?



:lol:  That's funny!
________
GT550


----------



## jaywbigred (Feb 2, 2010)

Smellytele said:


> Is that a turtle skiing down the trail?



Just snarfed water all over my keyboard!


----------



## mlctvt (Feb 2, 2010)

Smellytele said:


> Is that a turtle skiing down the trail?



That IS funny! I just spit all over my monitor and someone in the next room shouted over "you all right?"


----------



## frozencorn (Feb 2, 2010)

Was there today. Damn that other summit lift makes the Attitash triple seem speedy.


----------



## Philpug (Feb 2, 2010)

frozencorn said:


> Was there today. Damn that other summit lift makes the Attitash triple seem speedy.



Was there too. it was quicker taking the quad then the challenger triple than that damn summit triple.


----------



## Johnny First Tracks (Feb 3, 2010)

*Mt. Snow Grand Summit Lift*

I just got word that the lift technicians are busy rebuilding the gearbox unit that failed saturday. The parts needed are there and if all goes as planned may be running tomorrow morning. Keep your fingers, toes and tips crossed!


----------



## Glenn (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks for the update! I'm sure they'll have it spinning for th weekend.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 3, 2010)

Updated from the website this AM.. The gearbox is being reassembled today - should be spinning once again tommorrow (fingers crossed)


----------



## drjeff (Feb 3, 2010)

This just went up on the PM snowreport update:

"Grand Summit Express, lift #11, will remain closed as we are still experiencing some mechanical difficulties carried over from the weekend. We are hoping to have it up and running soon but please keep checking back to the snow report for further updates."

A change from the AM report where they said hopefully reopening Thursday AM   I'm starting to make contingency summit access plans for this weekend - just might have to have Glenn haul is quad over from his place to pull some of us up to the summit!  :lol:


----------



## vcunning (Feb 3, 2010)

drjeff said:


> just might have to have Glenn haul is quad over from his place to pull some of us up to the summit!  :lol:



I thought we were saving that for May?


----------



## MikeW (Feb 3, 2010)

*Fixed!*

Ready for the weekend.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 3, 2010)

MikeW said:


> Ready for the weekend.



Ready for *THURSDAY @ 9AM* 

The lift mechanics deserve a big :beer: IMHO


----------



## Glenn (Feb 4, 2010)

vcunning said:


> I thought we were saving that for May?




That's totally doable. If we can get Dave to give us the OK...or just pretend he doesn't see us. I can actually pull the 4x8 trailer I use to haul the quad..behind the quad. I could easly secure a cooler back there for the ride up the hill......:lol:


----------



## drjeff (Feb 4, 2010)

Glenn said:


> That's totally doable. If we can get Dave to give us the OK...or just pretend he doesn't see us. I can actually pull the 4x8 trailer I use to haul the quad..behind the quad. I could easly secure a cooler back there for the ride up the hill......:lol:



That 4 x 8 trailer might need to be put into service to haul something (that BTW had it's construction started last night   ) a short distance across Route 100 on a certain Saturday in March


----------



## Glenn (Feb 4, 2010)

drjeff said:


> That 4 x 8 trailer might need to be put into service to haul something (that BTW had it's construction started last night   ) a short distance across Route 100 on a certain Saturday in March




I like how you think! Wonder if they would mind if we entered via the tubing hill....4 wheels spinning and snow flying everywhere. It would be a rather grand(Summit) entrance.....:grin:


----------



## vcunning (Feb 4, 2010)

drjeff said:


> That 4 x 8 trailer might need to be put into service to haul something (that BTW had it's construction started last night   ) a short distance across Route 100 on a certain Saturday in March



And with only 52 days to go!


----------



## drjeff (Feb 4, 2010)

vcunning said:


> And with only 52 days to go!




Well, this years version is just a wee bit more involved than last years  :lol:  Especially the creation of space for certain pictures that we know must adorn the ride! :lol:


----------



## Glenn (Feb 4, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Well, this years version is just a wee bit more involved than last years  :lol:  Especially the creation of space for certain pictures that we know must adorn the ride! :lol:



Glamour Shots!


----------



## vcunning (Feb 4, 2010)

Glenn said:


> Glamour Shots!



Bingo!


----------



## dmoltz (Feb 5, 2010)

Lift 11 did reopen yesterday at 9:00 am.  The problem was a set of very large bearings on the high speed input side of the gearbox.  Worked most of the night Saturday hoping to repair by Sunday morning but discovered a bearing race had spun in the housing requiring machining.  Lift Maintenance was quick to call the rope evacuation as diagnosis was easy.   New temp temperature sensors installed and auxiliary oil pump to assist with lubrication.  Apologies to anyone stuck on line.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 5, 2010)

dmoltz said:


> Lift 11 did reopen yesterday at 9:00 am.  The problem was a set of very large bearings on the high speed input side of the gearbox.  Worked most of the night Saturday hoping to repair by Sunday morning but discovered a bearing race had spun in the housing requiring machining.  Lift Maintenance was quick to call the rope evacuation as diagnosis was easy.   New temp temperature sensors installed and auxiliary oil pump to assist with lubrication.  Apologies to anyone stuck on line.



Thanks for the info.  I take it you work at Snow?


----------



## dmoltz (Feb 6, 2010)

Correct, one of the lucky ones to spend the night working in the drive terminal on the gearbox.


----------

